# Wow!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*Thanks for all the GREAT information that both of you share AND for your time, efforts, and great perspective as Moderators. Keep it coming!!!*


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats to both of you.... combined you have almost reached OC!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Hey what about me? I just crossed the 200 posts after 4 years.... I am trying to go for longest with least posts!!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Camper Louise said:


> Hey what about me? I just crossed the 200 posts after 4 years.... I am trying to go for longest with least posts!!!!


Of course i would voice it in the * QUALITY vs. QUANTITY* aspect so i wouldn't sweat only having 200 after 4 years....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hip...hip...hooray!!!

Way to go both of you.

As someone that spends a lot of time on this board, your efforts as Moderators and time spent answering questions is very much appreciated.

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Congrats and thanks for your time being moderators !!*
Somebody has to stop the rowdy members from calling each other STUPID !!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

now that will get your attention!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

BigBadBrain said:


>


I'm not sure....but.....I think I just had a seizure!!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats to both of you. Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*DAWN AND ANDY! WOO HOO!







*


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

_Yipee!!!!!! and Congratulations!!![/i]_


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WOW! Nice work. You guys make this a great place to hang. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats to both of you.

Keep up the great ideas, comments and suggestions.

Thor


----------

